# Toll roads to Merida



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

We just got our Ruia Rojo maps and see that it is mostly toll roads from Juarez to Merida. Does anyone have a ball park figure on how much it costs in tolls for this trip? We were thinking of crossing at Laredo, but I think we'd have better roads from Juarez. I also hear that there are storeage units in Laredo where we can have our stuff picked up and trucked to Merida. Not sure if that can be done near Juarez.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Mexico has a great site called Point to Point Routes that will show you the route between two cities along with estimated distance, time, and tolls. Take it as a guide as drive time can vary significantly based on personal factors as well as traffic and construction. Tolls are always changing but should be approximate.

Cd Juarez, Chihuahua to Merida, Yucatan shows me just over 3000 km, 31:43 hours, and 2015 pesos in tolls for a car.

Only drawback is you need to know the state in which your cities reside as the Cities is only populated with ones in the selected state.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Should help a lot


----------

